# NH Police Officer: Cpl. Bruce McKay Services



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NH Police Officer: Cpl. Bruce McKay

FRANCONIA, N.H. -- State police and Franconia town officials announced funeral arrangements for slain officer Bruce Mckay on Sunday.
Cpl. Mckay was shot and killed after a traffic stop Friday night in Franconia.
A wake is planned for Wednesday at Franconia Town Hall. Calling hours will be from 2pm to 4pm, and from 6pm to 9pm.
A traditional police funeral is tentatively planned for Thursday at 11am at Cannon Mountain. Officials expect three to four thousand people to attend.
A fund in the name of Cpl. Bruce McKay has also been set up. Donations can be sent to:
The Bruce McKay Family Fund North Country Public Safety Officer's Foundation c/o Town of Franconia P.O. Box 900 Franconia, NH 03580
FUNERAL SERVICES
Calling hours: 2 to 4 p.m. and 7:30 to 9 p.m. Wednesday at the Franconia Town Hall for members of the public. (Exit 38 off Interstate 93, 421 Main St.)
Law enforcement and others in the public service: Walk through 6 to 7:30 p.m. Those in uniform must report to the Peabody slopes at Cannon Mountain, exit 34C off Interstate 93, by 4:30 p.m., to be bused into town.
The funeral service: Conducted at 11 a.m. at Cannon Mountain, Peabody slopes, exit 34C off Interstate 93.

Several area hotels are offering discounted rates for those attending McKay's funeral. For a list of participating hotels, click here.

News 9 will have complete coverage of McKay's funeral on WMUR-Channel 9 and http://www.WMUR.com


----------

